# Game and Fish



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I saw this in a game and fish mag. How can they stop everyone?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I think that they have regular, uniformed police and Highway Patrol officiers help stop everyone. Once they determine that you are not hunting, they let you pass. They also usually put the check in a spot where you can't turn around. If they see you turn around, one of the officers will come after you. The system works well!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

thats how it workds here cops get you if you dont stop


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

So just because you are hunting or fishing they can pull you over? Really no probable cause? Sounds like profiling to me. Total BS!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

mulefarm said:


> So just because you are hunting or fishing they can pull you over? Really no probable cause? Sounds like profiling to me. Total BS!


I wish it was done more often here in SD. during the hunting season but more so during the fishing season!!! Would be pretty scary what people get away with!!! Not enough Game Wardens and game checks to go around. Wish they had more.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with Birdj......there should be more of them....nothing to hide.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The internal revenue sevice doesn't need probable cause. I think wildlife agencies have many ways around the need for probable cause. I think a camo hat may be all they need, or a boat in tow.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Some cry that G&F and DNR doesn't do enough, then some cry because they do some thing.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow that seems like they are over stepping their boundary's a little bit even if they have highway patrol there. So if I have any orange in my car I will get questioned.

So if I do not answer any questions but just say "Can I go please." I will get jacked up?

When Chuck Norris calls 1-900 numbers, he doesnt get charged. He holds up the phone and money falls out.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Legal as repeatedly interpreted by the courts-including the US Supreme Court.
http://gfp.sd.gov/agency/law-enforcemen ... iance.aspx


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Lord people, they've been doing this for years. It's not a freaking surprise. I wish they were mandatory! Heck, I'd stop at every one on my way home just to give the COs a pat on the back. I don't have anything to hide after a day of hunting...why are you guys so bent out of shape? Makes me wonder...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Always loved to see them on the east end of the Garrison Dam bridge on opening weekend of pheasants.....No turning back there.Same on the north end of Lake Tschida.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep, it is legal. Driving down route 95 in Maine for the last 30 years, the biologist are there to talk to you about your harvest or lack of harvest.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

This is the first I have heard of it. Where I hunt I have never seen one of these checkpoints. I have been stopped when wearing an orange hat (probable cause) and I have been stopped after walking a field. I even had a game warden see me walk out to a hill lay down and he was with in eye sight the whole time I was on the hill. He stopped at my car about four or five time throughout the few hours I was on the hill. I admit I held off leaving the hill until he was about as far away as he was blocked by a small hill on the road. Once he could see again he turned around and canned it to my car but more plots land was to be walked. He stayed by my car for over an hour as I walked. Long story short on this one he was very much a prick when questioning me. I was not given a warning or verbal warning. It is amazing how fast a game warden wants to get away from you when you start asking where the deer are. We parted ways and it was all good.

I have nothing to hide at the beginning middle or end of the day when hunting or just at home while not hunting. What I am tired of is the police state tactics. Every time I pass through Montana I get pulled over at their checkpoints. Their signs state hunters... Just because you have a horse trailer with you does not mean you were hunting. To them horse trailer means hunter. Those guys want you to stop if you are a hunter. DO NOT STOP IF YOU ARE IN YOUR CAR JUST PASSING THROUGH. They do not find the humor in you stopping if you are not hunting or have not hunted recently and do not have a license with you.

If you want to be stopped everyday then that is fine. I do not want to be stopped unless they really have a reason to stop me.

Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Chuck Norris stops at them all.He'd crush your trailer if you don't.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol good one. You know why he stops at them? The free beer and pizza! It is state law they provide it to him in every state he is in.

Some people like to eat frogs' legs. Chuck Norris likes to eat lizard legs. Hence, snakes.

There are no races, only countries of people Chuck Norris has beaten to different shades of black and blue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I first started working as a biologist I was watching a released flock of giant canadas. As soon as the old clock went past noon a pickup come flying into the field and the warden started to write me up for hunting after hours. I said I'm not hunting I don't even have a license. He said he was going to write me up for no license. I said how can you write me up for hunting after hours and for no license when I don't have a gun. He looked kind of puzzled and said so why are you watching these geese. I told him I was watching them because I released them. He left angry. 
Most of them are great guys so don't judge them all by a few bad apples. Some are very polite and others I think they are so sure your guilty they think they can simply bluff you into paying a fine. I would guess it's a tough and sometimes thankless job. I don't like the attitude I heard from one: "everyone is guilty we just haven't caught them yet".


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm fine with it. I was checked 3 times last year with no issues...one even took a group picture for us so everyone could get it on it. If you are following the rules you have nothing to worry about it. Best thing to do is always be honest many will give you a warning for minor offenses just like regular police...they hate lyers and will then try to get you even worse.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Man with all the other issues we face with diminishing habitat etc.. sure seems like a waste off time female canine over this. The wardens doing there jobs


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

court ruling in minnesota does not allow them to enter your fishhouse unless you let them. so i don't know if they are within the limits of the constitution?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

FYI: The reason why MN law happened because people were using camper trailers as fish houses and that was how they were licensed. So it was entering a "home" and not a fish house. Or some of the shacks out there are like cabins. So again they are looked upon as "homes". That is why that law was put in place.

A side note and don't know if this is true or not. But what happened is a lawyer or his kid was caught smoking pot or doing some other sort of drugs. Then they took it to court on this premise. So that is why I heard this came to a head and the law was placed.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I wonder how a fish house prevents a person from having access to the fourth amendment freedoms.

Chuck Norris can't finish a "color by numbers" because his markers are filled with the blood of his victims. Unfortunately, all blood is dark red.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

A few years back during deer season I was stopped at one of these checkpoints on the only road going into town. They were stopping every car coming into down the road town. The Police were working with the Game Wardens (2-3 Game Wardens and 3-4 Police at the check station) it was intimidating. They were pulling over every vehicle - Police writing up open container and vehicle violations, Wardens checking and writing up game and license violations. I was not hunting, not wearing orange, but since I had my pheasant gun & gear in the back I was told to pull into the game check line. I told the Game Warden I thought they would be better serving the department by looking for violators in the field and checking hunters only instead of searching every single vehicle at a cheesy check stop on the edge of town. He was ticked, and said the G&F Dept.disagreed and they obviously had the right to do the stop. I was totally legal and had no concerns about any write up or violation - However I still believe in "Probable Cause" and do not agree with the method used. It gave both parties extended search abilities I do not believe they should have. Now I know a lot of you say I'm fine with it I think it is great - I say I bet you would think differently of they searched the inside of your vehicle and boat under the guise of millfoil whether you came from a boat launch or not. How far could it go - should the city code inspector go with the water meter reader and look for code violations on your house.

Probable Cause Only - I don't want anyone chipping away at my rights (If you lose them you don't get them back)


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Centerfire,
I understand your views but IMO there is no 'chipping away' at your rights.This has been the law,as defined by the US Supreme Court,for many years.Any 'chipping away' has been the other way-narrowing and limiting the search powers.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol I do not think so. They want our cell phone provider to keep all texts for two years so "IF" we do anything illegal they can go back and see what we have said in the past.

So you are saying our rights were chipped many years ago? It is amazing how many take so easily to these searches. I suppose you are also OK with the TSA setting up check points all over the nation? Same with the DUI check points in TX? http://www.khou.com/news/texas-news/Tex ... 02221.html Oh yeah the cops would not use it for searches also. I am sure the next thing they will start doing is checking all your guns to "make sure" they are yours. I have been there before. Can I search your car? I replied no. Cop Why do you have something to hide? Me no I do not want you to finger up all my stuff the same way you would not let me search your house I do not want you to search my car. This went round and round and I just kept saying no. I eventually was able to go but he had a hardon to search my car.

Just because there is more to search today does not mean they are being limited more than in the past. They never had the right to search it without probable cause in the fist place. I guess if you want to forfit your fourth ament rights then that is up to you but I am truly sad for you. When you give up your liberties for freedom you will have neither.

Chuck Norris' house has no doors, only walls that he walks through. 
When Chuck Norris has sex with a man, it won't be because he is gay. It will be because he has run out of women.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two things, first the MN ruling came as a result of a couple of pot heads that got busted while ice fishing. They challenged the rights of a warden to enter into a fish house without knocking and identifying himself. Thus now the knock and wait to enter rule is in place unless they have a search warrant.Sobrietyty checks,game checks etc... are all legal as deemed so by the SCOTUS! Hunting,driving etc... are privilegege and checks are legal. However having been through a couple game checks, I have never had them search my interior without my permission. I refused one by Steele a few years back and told them you want to search the inside get a warrant. I had nothing to hide, but after a bit of discussion the LEO sent me on my way. You do not lose your rights in a check. My guess is that they had nothing and knew that to obtain a warrant on a Sunday was not going to be easy. I had my pheasants in a cooler in the back end and I had shown them those.

I was prepared to spend the afternoonnecessarysary, and I think they knew it. Not what a lot of people want to do so they allow the search. Cased guns, and shell box and binos is not enough for them to claim probable cause and since I was legal inpossessionsion on game again they where stumped. Had I needed to be on the road I would have let them search, but for me it was about the principal and to be blunt the attitude of the depsheriffriff I was dealing with at the onset.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

People,
I'm talking 'game stops',not other constitutional issues.Keep in mind Chuck Norris isn't a doomsday prepper.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Centerfire said:


> should the city code inspector go with the water meter reader and look for code violations on your house.
> 
> (If you lose them you don't get them back)


I am both........................ oohahh....................... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Generally they burn a lot of manhours for small violations. Now a checkpoint at a dock or refuge access road or staking out motel parking lots used by hunters makes much more sense to me. I've never been stopped at a checkpoint and generally am in no big hurry but often my hunting is scheduled between other activities often I've only allowed myself 5- 10 minutes between getting home from a trip and making my next committment. In those cases a checkpoint could be quite inconvenient.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

see http://law.justia.com/cases/north-dakot ... 70074.html

State versus Albaugh


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

So what if you told them you weren't hunting and you were dressed in camo and had a black lab in the front seat. Would they have to let you thru?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

"First the MN ruling came as a result of a couple of pot heads that got busted while ice fishing"

Wrong info here buddy, do not say things you cant back up. 
Yes two people did challange the no knock and enter practice and had it overturned. They where not POT HEADS as you describe. It was a married couple in their own private fish house, when the game warden came into the ice house the couple where making love. The male was the person who went to the law and hired lawers to make that practice of no knock and enter removed from practice. if youare going to spread lies spread them elswhere. 
Also 
if you buy a hunting or fishing lisence in MN it flat out says in the regulations book that a game warden can cross all lands and waters to protect the resources. SO yes the wardens can search homes and vehicles and lands and waters without a warrent if you have a hunting or fishing license in MN, 24 7 365 get your facts straight. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another thing....

Is hunting a RIGHT or a Privilege?

Just like driving a car.....it is a privilege. Once you get a drivers lic. in MN you sign the bottom you are then obligated by law to take a BAC test of some sort when asked by a police officer.


----------

